# ? about Nebo hierichonticus



## cloud711 (Dec 13, 2005)

need info on this scorp "Nebo hierichonticus"?

how strong are their venom? is it strong enough to kill a human?

substrate?

humidity requirements?

can they be kept the same way as flat rocks?

thanks in advance...


----------



## fscorpion (Dec 14, 2005)

if they had such a strong venom you would be heaering about them and not about androctonus  no, not letal, mild vemom...I am not sure how mild, but not even close to harming a human...
I keep one on sand substarte and the other on garden earth, they are bith doing fine, quite resistant and active scorpions, good eaters....they also grow pretty big...you will have no problems with them...


----------



## Ythier (Dec 14, 2005)

Mmm...I don't remember where I read that, but I think N.hierichonticus's venom is quite toxic, I think it is one of the most dangerous species in the Diplocentrid family (and now probably the same in Scorpionid).
Eric


----------



## Prymal (Dec 14, 2005)

Eric-

Yes. It is the diplocentrid species with the most potent venom. I don't have the exact reference at the moment but I'll look thru my papers and when located, I'll post the ref here.
However, despite it possibly possessing the most potent venom of any diplocentrid, how this equates to actual "danger" to humans is unclear.

Luc


----------



## Prymal (Dec 14, 2005)

Eric,

I found one paper:

Annobil, S.H., M.F. Omojola & E. Vijayakumar. 1991. Intracranial haemorrhages after Nebo hierochonticus scorpion sting. Ann. Trop. Ped., 11: 377-380.

I think there's a few others. As soon as I locate them I'll post them here.

Luc


----------



## Ythier (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Luc.
Yes the venom is hemolytic. There are some other papers on PubMed on this species.


----------



## fusion121 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi
Yes N.hierichonticus is a strange scorpion in terms of venom, its venom reacts with air (changing colour) and as mentioned it causes haemorrhaging and necrosis.  The effects of the sting of this species on humans in totally negligible, causing slight pain and a small scab, having no long term effects. That said stings on mice did result in death due to internal haemorrhaging (20% of small test group). I've never seen a reliable LD50 for this species (the 1000+ I quote on the LD50 list is a misquote:8o )

See 
“Sting of Scorpion Nebo hierichonticus in Man” Toxicon, 1969, 7, p. 75
“Effects of the venom of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus on white mice, other scorpions and paramecia” Toxicon, 1969, 7, p. 71


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi,

ROSIN R. (1965): A new type of poison gland found in the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus (E. Sim.) (Diplocentridae, Scorpiones) - Riv Parassitol 26(2): 111-122

ROSIN R. (1969): Note on the alpha-hemolytic effect of the venom of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus - Toxicon 6(3): 225-226

ROSIN R. (1969): Effects of the venom of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus on white mice, other scorpions and paramecia - Toxicon 7(1): 71-73

ROSIN R. (1969): Sting of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus in man - Toxicon 7(1): 75

ROSIN R. (1973): Paper electrophoresis of the venom of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus (Diplocentridae) - Toxicon 11(1):107-108

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal (Dec 15, 2005)

Alex & Oliver,

Thanks for the references - saved me time digging thru hundreds of papers!

Oliver, have you read the paper I reference above (1991)?

Luc


----------



## fusion121 (Dec 15, 2005)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Oliver, have you read the paper I reference above (1991)?
> 
> Luc


No I tried looking today but my university doesn't have a subscription to that journal.


----------



## fusion121 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nazgul said:
			
		

> ROSIN R. (1969): Sting of the scorpion Nebo hierichonticus in man - Toxicon 7(1): 75


It's a short but interesting paper that one, its the only one I've seen where the researcher has had volunteers stung by the scorpion in question, I guess you can't do that with L.q.


----------

